# Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 vs. Presonus Studio 1824c



## arznable (May 27, 2022)

My 15-year old Presonus Firepod is dead and need another audio interface to replace it. With a budget of $600 USD and a requirement of at least 8 mic-pres, I narrowed down my search to these 2 products.

Can I ask which one should I get? Or I should consider other products as well? Thanks a lot.


----------



## brek (May 28, 2022)

If using a PC, you may want to confirm if these devices are multiclient capable. 

On paper they seem pretty evenly matched, so I might go for the Presonus just because I like big chunky volume knobs 😀.

Another one to consider is the just announced Audient EVO 16.


----------



## arznable (May 28, 2022)

Yes, I am using a PC and both of these are multiclient capable.

By the way, thanks for the suggestion. Looks like the Audient EVO 16 is another great option. However, if I go for this option, I have to buy a MIDI interface as well since it doesn't have any MIDI in/out.


----------



## arznable (May 28, 2022)

Thanks so much for those who also PM me about their experiences with these brands and make my decision easier.


----------



## GregSilver (May 28, 2022)

One thing to mention: on the Presonus you only can activate phantom power for all channels globally, in the Scarlett in two groups of 4 inputs.


----------



## brek (May 28, 2022)

arznable said:


> Thanks so much for those who also PM me about their experiences with these brands and make my decision easier.


Would you mind sharing some of the info you gained? I'm considering these two Interfaces as well...


----------



## arznable (May 28, 2022)

GregSilver said:


> One thing to mention: on the Presonus you only can activate phantom power for all channels globally, in the Scarlett in two groups of 4 inputs.


Thanks, I am aware of this as well.


----------



## arznable (May 28, 2022)

brek said:


> Would you mind sharing some of the info you gained? I'm considering these two Interfaces as well...


Sure, with the info I gathered, I am compiling a list of pros and cons between the two and will put it here later.


----------



## wunderflo (May 28, 2022)

I like that you can easily expand the Focusrite with the OctoPre for even more Ins and Outs. Might come in handy in the future. I own the 18i20 and didn't experience any problems with it. Super solid. However, it also didn't "wow" me in terms of sound or latency. It's perfectly fine for the price, though. I kinda preferred my old Steinberg UR44, but I needed the additional inputs and didn't want to spend a fortune on it. I'm sure there are better interfaces, but probably not in this price range.


----------



## arznable (May 28, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> I like that you can easily expand the Focusrite with the OctoPre for even more Ins and Outs. Might come in handy in the future. I own the 18i20 and didn't experience any problems with it. Super solid. However, it also didn't "wow" me in terms of sound or latency. It's perfectly fine for the price, though. I kinda preferred my old Steinberg UR44, but I needed the additional inputs and didn't want to spend a fortune on it. I'm sure there are better interfaces, but probably not in this price range.


Thanks so much for the info. Wondering are you connecting the 18i20 to a Mac? I heard it is great with a Mac, but some Windows users experiencing driver problem which causes audio dropouts. Sounded quite scary to me.


----------



## zwhita (May 28, 2022)

I've used an 18i20 gen 2 on Windows 7 for about four years and haven't had a single problem. I do think the preamps are a little too precise-sounding, so I tend to run signals through my Mackie CR1604-VLZ mixer, then to either the main mix or direct outs first. I did at one time want to try expanding it with my old MotU 828 mkII adat interface, using the 18i20's BNC word clock output for sync, but never got around to trying it.


----------



## wunderflo (May 28, 2022)

arznable said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Wondering are you connecting the 18i20 to a Mac? I heard it is great with a Mac, but some Windows users experiencing driver problem and causes audio dropouts. Sounded quite scary to me.


using it with Windows 10. Installation was easy and quick. No problems.


----------



## arznable (May 28, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I've used an 18i20 gen 2 on Windows 7 for about four years and haven't had a single problem. I do think the preamps are a little too precise-sounding, so I tend to run signals through my Mackie CR1604-VLZ mixer, then to either the main mix or direct outs first. I did at one time want to try expanding it with my old MotU 828 mkII adat interface, using the 18i20's BNC word clock output for sync, but never got around to trying it.


Can you elaborate a bit on what do you mean by the preamps are too "precise-sounding"? Do you mean the 18i20 preamp sounds are a bit harsh? Thanks.


----------



## zwhita (May 29, 2022)

It depends on what is being recorded. Some digital gear gets masked in the upper spectrum by mixing devices or preamps, so would sound less harsh. The focusrite simply records it honestly and accurately. I have plenty of gear I record in directly with it and it sounds great, but they are usually vintage.


----------



## Henu (May 29, 2022)

arznable said:


> Can you elaborate a bit on what do you mean by the preamps are too "precise-sounding"? Do you mean the 18i20 preamp sounds are a bit harsh? Thanks.


As an owner of 18i20, he probably means that the preamps are very clean-sounding. Because they are, and I love them for that. I also have a lunchbox full of grittier preamps when needed, but the last input is very handy to be precise, clean and neutral and the 18i20 does a very good job in that.


----------



## arznable (May 29, 2022)

After some research and info gathering, here is the direct comparison between these 2 products:

Scarlett 18i20
--------------
Pros:
- Talkback mic provided
- Custom Mix can be saved and loaded
- Phantom power in 2 groups of 4 inputs
- 10 line outs (2 more)
- Alt monitors setup
- Dim Main Out
- 2 x ADAT in/out
- Independent input source selectors for instrument/line inputs 1 & 2
- Excellent customer service, eg. provides online chat, pre-sale questions answered within a day

Cons:
- Experienced audio dropouts in Win10 (show stopper problem)
- Shock absorbers at the unit bottom get in the way
- Software package not as good
- Only 18 of 38 channels (18 analog in & 20 DAW playbacks) can be mixed & routed to a Custom Mix
- Max preamp gain is lower (56 dB)
- No Mono for Main Out
- Instrument inputs are not as good
- Coarse Input Meters (5 segments)
- No Output Meters
- No advantage when used with Studio One
- More expensive (739 CAD in Canada)

Studio 1824c
------------
Pros:
- No audio dropouts experienced or reported
- No shock absorbers at the unit bottom
- Great software package, eg. Studio One Artist, UJAM Rowdy, etc.
- All 36 channels (18 analog in & 18 DAW playbacks) can be mixed & routed to an Output Mix
- Max preamp gain is higher (65 dB)
- Mono for Main Out
- Instrument inputs are much better
- Fine Input Meters (8 segments)
- Fine Output Meters (8 segments)
- Integration with Studio One is better
- Cheaper (699 CAD in Canada)

Cons:
- No talkback mic
- Custom Mix cannot be saved and loaded
- Phantom power in 1 group of all 8 inputs
- 8 line outs (2 fewer)
- No Alt monitors setup
- No Dim Main Out
- Only 1 x ADAT in/out
- Single input source selector for instrument/line inputs 1 & 2
- Bad customer service, eg. no online chat, pre-sale questions not answered even after a week
- One case of preamp inputs degraded & have cracking sounds within 6 - 10 months of usage (Studio 24c)
- Preamp gain not linear, volume is too low and suddenly becomes too high even when turning the knob slowly (Studio 24c)


----------



## arznable (Jun 4, 2022)

Still cannot make up my mind. Really like the 1824c software package, but the 18i20 provided talkback mic can save me one input channel which is great.

Really appreciate if any users here can give more info (eg. preamp, DAC, ADC quality, reliability, durability, etc.) about their actual experience with the units, thank.


----------



## arznable (Jul 22, 2022)

Finally bought the 18i20. However, in Win10, I experienced audio dropouts. For examples, when watching YouTube, listening to SoundCloud, or watching Whatsapp media, the audio is not smooth at all. This problem is quite serious. Anyone here have the same experience? Can I ask how to fix that?


----------

